# pse brute x



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

Does anybody on here hunt with or have shot a pse brute x. Been thinking bout going and getting a pse brute x deer thug edition. Any input or your thoughts and reviews would be great. 

all help really appreciated


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Matthews all the way here.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

what Matthews do you have????????????


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I used a Z7 Extreme last year but I sold it and got the new Helim. I really like it its really lite only like 3.5 lbs super quite and extremely accurate.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

so you wouldn't get a new pse brute x deer thug edition ready to shoot for $499


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

There really isn't a "bad" bow anymore. Just some better than others. I think the PSE would be fine especially cause the price is cheaper than a bare Matthews. I shoot a Mathews drenalin now but I have always shot a reflex before. Never missed with it and could out shoot most. If money's an option I'd go with the PSE. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea bows have come a long ways. Money is an option but i want to get a good bow. I was really hoping that somebody on here had a pse brute x so i could get there personal review


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't owned a PSE in years they used to be good bows back in the day they were the best. If you can get one ready to hunt for $499 Id prob do it my Mathews Helim was $800 bare most of the archery stores have got an indoor range to shoot and try them out.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea it's at ****ssportinggood and they have a indoor shooting range so i will definitely shoot it before i buy it


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha it censored the name. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

also what broadheads do yall use and have had a good experience with


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I shoot rage now. If you want a blood trail shoot rages. They leave a big ol hole. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea i got my eye on some rage chisel tip would i need 2 or 3 blade


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

and thanks for the quick reply mossyoak


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Rage here too


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

NAP has got a new one out I think I'm gonna try I can't remember the name its a fixed but opens to 2.5 on impact.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the nap ur talkin bout is the blood runner they look pretty vicious lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep that's them they have a red center section. They look like they would do an awesome job I watched a show where they used them on some hogs and I mean big hogs 200lbs and they made a hole like the size of a golf ball. They had no problem finding a blood trail.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

2 blade is what I shoot. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

